# Sheltie fight.....



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

Alaska and Aiden had a play fight this afternoon. Alaska was already full of mud from play fighting with Kai in the garden.

it started with a kiss...









Then a neck bite.









And some teeth..

















Then some shouting.

















Then Alaska wanted to swallow Aiden's head.









But couldnt, she didnt want to know anymore.









And left....leaving Aiden so sad...


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

Great pics did"nt take Aiden long to find his feet:lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

suewhite said:


> Great pics did"nt take Aiden long to find his feet:lol::lol:


Haha no it didnt. After about 2 days he started play fighting with the others.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Brilliant pics!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> Brilliant pics!


Thank you.


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Great pics , and you captioned that last one of poor little sad Aiden so well , bless him (we need a hug smiley)


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Aww great pics looks like hes settled well :thumbup:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

he he ...... he looks so tiny .


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Lovely pics  
Cant beat a good old play fight, Knackers Jack out no end :lol:


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I love watching play fighting, the collie is so noisy when she plays no barking just noises


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

Aiden is lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2011)

You mean this little cutie?










Yes my christmas tree is still around....I cant get into the attic.

He is a darling really he is...just he gets really active at 4am....not very good when you have early start the next day.


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

great pics and lovley dogs:thumbup:


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Aaaaahhhhh he is so sweet, he reminds me of a Tri Girl I had that I used to show....I will have to post some pics of them


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

awwwwwwwwww i want he is sooooooo cute :thumbup:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He's so cute and lovely pics


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Lovely photos


----------

